# 16 Year Old Mercedes SL 500 Revitalised Kamikaze Enrei Coat Offset Detailing Essex



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

​
A 2003 Mercedes SL 500 booked in for an extensive paint correction detail removing heavy swirl marks and scratches, there were a serious amount of defects on this vehicle including lots and lots of stone chips. Paintwork protection was from Kamikaze Collection, the flagship two stage coating Enrei.

However, I decided to experiment a bit this time and add two layers of the first coat (usually one is enough), then after the correct curing period two layers of the top coat. The result was a seriously intense gloss and the durability pushed up from it's 36+ months to I have no idea, but it will be in the 48 month realm I think.

Exterior glass coated with Angelwax H2GO rain repellent. Interior leather was deep cleaned with carpets and mats wet vacced.

Engine bay was also cleaned and dressed. Two of the wheels were refurbished due to curbing and protected with Finishkare Hi Temp wax.

For a 16 year old Mercedes with over 80k on the clock and a life of local car washes/poor wash technique the finish on the SL 500 now looks nearly brand new. Plus the good thing about paintwork in this condition is the great 50/50 shots you can get! :thumb:

Click for the video below for some cool 50/50's and mad gloss.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Seriously impressive difference there :thumb:


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Great 50:50 pics! That must have been quite rewarding turning that one that around. Good work


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

AudiPhil said:


> Great 50:50 pics! That must have been quite rewarding turning that one that around. Good work


It was quite a fun one actually, responded really well :buffer::thumb:


----------



## -Perry- (Mar 6, 2019)

Wow, fantastic job! Looks awesome and that blue, love it!


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

What a difference. The owner must have been pleased. Proper job.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Wow, that paint was in very poor condition, amazing turnaround, well done.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

-Perry- said:


> Wow, fantastic job! Looks awesome and that blue, love it!


Certainly popped well after that detail


----------



## Jdm owner (Jul 11, 2016)

Awsome job on that Merc, paintwork looking fresh.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Jdm owner said:


> Awsome job on that Merc, paintwork looking fresh.


Many thanks.


----------



## koss (Aug 9, 2010)

Amazing turnaround! The colour really pops now.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks a million dollars now!!


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm intrigued as to what you did with that kerbed wheel. Was it refurbished or did you repair it somehow yourself?


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Hats off, great job!


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Stunning job, and on the best SL shape to date. Great work :thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Brilliant job!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks good, but do any coatings _really_ last that long? As in, with no top ups etc as imo thats no way to test the underlying product


----------

